# The Great American/World songbook extended



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Inspired by the thread on the Great American Songbook, which is usually taken to include famous songs from the 20s through the 50s. What songs from the past five decades do you think will eventually be regarded as standards of a similar quality? In other words, songs where it does not matter too much who sang the original version, and will still be enjoyed tremendously by many. I'd like to extend this beyond the USA (similarly, such songs from outside the USA in the earlier period '20s-'50s can be posted).

A first example:

Time after time (Cyndi Lauper and Rob Hyman, 1983).
Video link.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A good singer to listen to is Mark Murphy. He covers everything from the old standards, to 60s -80s modern jazz, and Brazilian music. Tunes such as Maiden Voyage, Cantaloupe Island, Red Clay, Effendi, Stolen Moments, Beauty And The Beast (the Wayne Shorter composition), Pat Metheny's It's Just Talk, as well as Jobim, Ivan Lins, and Milton Nascimento songs.

Other modern tunes that are now considered standards would include Spain, Naima, Jaco's Three Views Of A Secret, Birdland, Watermelon Man.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Inspired by the thread on the Great American Songbook, which is usually taken to include famous songs from the 20s through the 50s.


It's not universally accepted that it stopped in the fifties:
http://www.amazon.com/Classic-American-Popular-Song-Half-Century/dp/0415970563

so just not to have two threads on the same argument, maybe could it be better to discuss here only those songs made by pop/rock musicians (like, Beach boys, Stevie Wonder instead of Dave Frishberg or Steven Sondheim) or those made by musicians of other countries?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

This one is the beautiful Canto triste, written by Edu Lobo


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

and this is one of my favorite italian songs, Senza fine written by Gino Paoli


----------

